# Loggy Acres Keystone Finale show



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We showed yesterday at an ABGA show and placed fairly well.
Crossroads Belle of the Ball placed fifth in the first show and fourth in the second show in 6-9 mos classes.

Woolcreek's Big Bang placed third in both classes of 3-6 mos bucks.

SLAE Diamond Heist placed fourth in show 1, third in show 2 in 6-9 mos buck classes.

BA CSF Say it with a Kiss placed fourth in the first show and sixth in the second show in 6-9 mos classes. 

Woolcreek Homegrown Honey didn't place well due to a teat structure issue. We knew she was questionable, but took her to see what the judges had to say...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Some pre- show pics. The traditional does are not bathed or clipped.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! They all look great.  Belle is looking good!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, the judge said she really liked her, she just needed to grow a bit to catch the others in the class. She is 7 months old in with up to 9 months old does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Everyone looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.
Looking good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job, Belle IS looking great! Love the shiny coats on all of them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations  Great pictures ! Love the last one , lol..too cute


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We will be showing BELLE, Kiss and Diamond again this weekend in Virginia at the Shenandoah Summer Showdown. Wish me luck. Four shows in one weekend!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Hope the shows go well for you!


----------

